# Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik



## Froschkönig (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo. Ich bin neu im Forum, habe die letzten 2 Tage hier schon sehr viel erlesen können und jetzt eine Frage zu meinem weiteren Vorgehen.

Zuerst mein Teich: 
- 7 Jahre alt
- 4x3 m 
- tiefste Stelle 1,30
bei der Form orientierten wir uns ohne Teichwissen an diesen fertigen Plasteteichen --> rundherum 30cm breit eine Flachwasserzone mit Beflanzung, an einer Stelle 1x1 m Plateau mit 30-40 cm Tiefe
- ca 5000-6000l Wasserinhalt schätz ich mal 
- Fischbesatz:
- 3 Kois / 3 Goldorfen / 3 Shub...?





- Bepflanzung überall dort, wo grün gepunktet ist ist komplett zugewuchert mit diversen Pflanzen

Derzeitige Filtertechnik:
- Aquamax 10000 -A2
- Filtoclear 11000 mit einer 11W UV-Lampe
- Bachlaufpumpe von Heissner ca.90l/Minute auf der Höhe
- 3x Sprudelstein
--> Ergebnis: 
- an kühlen Tagen Sichtweite bis zum Grund, aber Schwebeteilchen
- an warmen und heissen Tagen seh ich die goldenen Fische auf 80cm
 

Und das soll es nicht sein!

Ich möchte Glasklares Wasser an normalen Tagen und Sichtweite von 1m bei heissen Sommertagen!
--------------------------------
Jetzt meine Überlegungen:

1. Filtoclear bestehen lassen, aber Wasser nicht gleich zurückführen, sondern  nochmal durch einen Biotec 10. 
Würde das etwas bringen?

2. Filtoclear umbauen z.B. diese Tonne komplett mit Bürsten voll, als Grobschmutzabscheider?!? und dann ins Biotec 10.

3. Biotec 5 holen, dort eine gebogene Edelstahlplatte mit feiner Löcherung einarbeiten und dann in ein Biotec 10.../ Filtoclear wäre dann weg

4. Gar nix von dem und auf Leute wie euch hören, die mir eine Alternative nennen können, welche viel Erfolg verspricht. 

LEIDER kann ich keine größeren Umbauaktionen machen, da ich erst vor 3 Jahren den kompletten Teich mit Granit umrahmt habe und somit Skimmer (ich glaube diese Varianten nennen sich "Schwerkraft...) nicht so einfach integrieren könnte, geschweige denn was unter den Teich bekommen.
--> Pumpenvariante.

Fotos folgen.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. 
PS: ich bin Student, also sind teure Koifilter mit vielen Kammern und Vorfilter derzeit nicht erschwinglich.

Viele Grüße Norman


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik*

Hallo Norman,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Nun zu deinen Fragen....

Zuerst muss ich dir sagen, dass ein Filter nicht ALLEINE für _"glasklares"_ Wasser sorgen kann...Was ist überhaupt "_glasklares_" Wasser?

Der Filter und die Pumpe können zwar diverse Schwebeteilchen aus dem Wasser filtern, 
aber eine Garantie für "_glasklares_" Wasser gibt es defenitiv nicht! (auch wenn es manche Hersteller anpreisen)

Allerdings kann ich dir auch nicht ganz folgen wo nun dein Problem  liegt??...
Du hast doch "sauberes-klares" Wasser, deine Sichttiefe ist optimal (so manch einer würde dich darum beneiden!!)

Die Schwebeteilchen werden durch deine Fische aufgewühlt, dh. wenn diese gründeln und nach Futter suchen, dagegen hilft auch der beste Filter nicht!

Wenn Du wirklich *GLASKLARES WASSER* haben möchtest musst du deine Fische abgeben, 
sämtliche Pflanzen etc. aus dem Teich entfernen und dir ein steriles Becken bauen.

Anders wirst Du die, von dir gewünschte "Wasserqualität" nicht erreichen 

Zeig uns doch bitte mal ein paar Pic´s von deinem Teich, würde mich sehr freuen...


----------



## Froschkönig (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik*

 

Herje. In der Art hab ich das nie betrachtet. Ich hatte halt vor kurzem ein AHA-Erlebnis, wo ich bei dem hier ansässigen Gartenausstatter ein Becken sah, welches deutlich größer war als mein Teich mit massig Kois besetzt (größer als 30cm) und dort konnte man auf 1 m bei einer cent-münze die Seite erkennen. Das fand ich genial, weil die Fische einfach schwebten, man hat das Wasser gar nicht richtig wahrgenommen. Da der Fischbesatz sicherlich einen guten Geldwert hatte konnte ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass hier ständiger Wasserwechsel für das gute Wasser verantwortlich ist. Die Filtertechnik war "nur" ein Biotec 18 mit ner Aquamax 5500 und einer Bitron 25. Seitdem schwebt mir halt auch so ein "Idealfall" vor. 
Das Wasser an sich wird schon in Ordnung sein, da seit gut 5 Jahren kein "Austritt" zu verzeichnen war.

Das deprimierendste war, wo ich 2 Unterwasserleuchten mit jeweils 20W in der Uferzone  (nein ich bin keiner der Poolbeleuchtung im Teich installiert) plazierte und deren Licht halt nach guten 30cm versiegt war und somit gar nix brachte. Man sah halt massig Teile vor der Lampe herumschwimmen und in meinem Laienverständnis denk ich nun, wenn ich für meine Teichgröße einen sehr hohe Umwälzung *hätte* und das Wasser ständig durch ein großes __ Filtersystem läuft, dass es dann Schwebeteilchenfrei wäre oder diese zumindest deutlich reduziert wären. 
Du denkst jetzt aber,dass das Ergänzen des bestehenden Filters um eine weitere Station z.B. Biotec 10 würde nix /wenig bringen?

Die Fische herauszunehmen kommt natürlich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Thorsten (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik*

rehi Norman,

ich finde es  gut, dass Du die "Problematik" erkennst.

Ein Fischteich ohne Schwebeteilchen ist nahezu ausgeschlossen...nun gut das hatten wir schon.

Glaube mir es bring nichts, wenn Du deine bestehende Filteranlage durch einen Biotec 10 erweiterst.

Was Du noch machen könntest, wäre eine *richtige* Grobschmutzvorabscheidung.(Sifipartone-Spaltsieb etc.)

Allerdings kostet dir der Spaß um die 4-450 Euronen.
Das deine Schwebeteilchen dann wirklich alle entfernt sind, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.

Ist es denn wirklich so schlimm??...kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen!

Zeige doch mal in den nächsten Tagen ein paar Pic`s vom Teich


----------



## Froschkönig (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik*

Hi,
Sorry, dass ich mich nicht gemeldet hatte. Es passierte einiges an der Front.
Ich habe ja einen Filtoclear 11000 der von einer Aquamax 10000 gespeist wird. Die Eigenschaft dieses Filters, dass man danach noch in die Höhe kommt hatte ich bisher nie genutzt, sondern das Wasser sang und klanglos wieder mit einem Schlach eingeleitet. BISHER! jetzt hab ich den Schlauch genommen und diesen im Bachlauf untergebracht... eigentlich aus optischen Gründen, dass mehr Wasser den Bachlauf runterkommt. Soweit so gut. 1 Tag später kam ich zum Teich, da war der so klar, wie sonst im Winter und er hält dieses hohe Niveau jetzt seit 2 Wochen, welche ja doch recht warm/heiss waren udn wo normalerweise keine großartige Sicht mehr gewesen wäre. 

Wer kann mir denn bitte erklären, warum das Umleiten eine derartige Wirkung brachte? Der Bachlauf lief sowieso den ganzen Tag und das nicht zu wenig. Er wird von einer Heissnerpumpe gespeist die nach Kennlinie in der Höhe 90l schafft.

Das "bissel" Wasser was die Aquamax jetzt noch dazu tut, kann doch nicht den Unterschied zwischen klarem und nicht klarem Wasser ausmachen? Es ist auch kein klassischer 20 m Bachlauf mit üppiger Beflanzung, sondern eher ein aus 3 Kaskaden bestehender "Wasserfall" mit lediglich 3 m Länge und ohne Beflanzung. 

Naja mich freuts  

Achja Thorsten. Bilder folgen noch, aber meine Digicam hat Einsendungswerte Beschwerden.

Grüße Norman


----------



## Friedhelm (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Grundsatzfrage(eines Unwissenden)zu Filtertechnik*

Hallo,

wenn es sich bei den Trübstoffen um Algen handelt, könnte ein rein theoretischer Grund sein, daß du jetzt noch mehr CO2 austreibst über den Bachlauf und den Pflanzen (Algen) die Lebensgrundlage entziehst (und dein Ph-Wert steigt in Folge).
Das wiederum hilft zwar deiner Optik, jedoch nicht der Wasserqualität.
Diese Bachläufe - zumal auch noch unbepflanzt - sind in meinen Augen eher eine Spielerei (oder drastischer eine Seuche).
Hast du das Wasser mal vor und nach der Maßnahme getestet ?

Ich möchte Thorsten vollkommen zustimmen - oder drastischer : Ich kann die Forderung nach "glasklarem" Wasser nicht mehr hören. Dies ist für den Teich  und vorallem seine Bewohner so unwichtig wie nur was.
Einzig bei einem Händler kann ich es verstehen, weil der seine "Ware" halt zum Verkauf präsentieren muß.


----------

